# X pour cent de Y + accord du verbe (singulier / pluriel)



## Arkange78

Bonjour,

J'ai un doute sur l'utilisation du pluriel ou du singulier dans cette phrase. Doit-on dire:

Il est désormais politiquement incorrect d'utiliser le mot "chômeurs" ou "sans-emploi" pour parler *des/du* (?) 13 pour cent de la population qui *n'ont/a *(?) pas de travail.

Merci beaucoup!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Instinctivement, j'utiliserais le pluriel. Attendons d'autres avis.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux accords sont en fait admissibles selon que l'on accorde avec le nombre de pour-cent ou avec le complément.

Voir aussi ce fil sur le forum franco-anglais →  FR: X pour cent + singulier/pluriel


----------



## Ostaire

Je trouve logique de dire :
_"50% de la population sont..."
"La moitié de la population est..."

"50% de la population est..."_ m'apparaît comme un italianisme fautif.

La grande majorité des francophones mettent instinctivement le verbe au singulier après une formulation comme _"la moitié de la population..."_. Mais quand l'expression est _"la moitié des Français..."_, je crois qu'une bonne moitié des francophones tend à conjuguer le verbe au pluriel !


----------



## Maître Capello

Ostaire said:


> La grande majorité des francophones mettent instinctivement le verbe au singulier après une formulation comme _"la moitié de la population..."_.


Forcément !  Comme tant _la moitié_ que _la population_ sont au singulier, il n'y a aucun choix possible et tous les francophones mettront évidemment le singulier. 

Pour l'accord avec _moitié_, voir la moitié (des X) + accord du verbe : singulier / pluriel.

Quoi qu'il en soit, pour la question de ce fil (_X % de la population_), on ne peut pas dire qu'un accord soit préférable à l'autre; tout est une question de point de vue. Si on considère le pourcentage comme un groupe ou une masse indistincte, on optera pour le singulier; si on considère la quantité que ce nombre représente, on choisira le pluriel.

Pour l'exemple initial (_13 % de la population_), on peut préférer le pluriel en pensant aux différentes personnes qui constituent ce groupe. En revanche, dans ton exemple (_50 % de la population_), tout dépend du contexte et de la suite de la phrase, mais a priori c'est plutôt le singulier qui me viendra spontanément, justement par analogie à _la moitié de la population_, p. ex.: _50 % de la population souffre de maux de dos._


----------



## yoneal

Je mettrai le singulier dans l'exemple suivant :

" 50% de la population se dit que ..."

On prend les 50% comme un échantillon de la population. Et pourtant je viens de dire "les" 50%.

Mais dans ton exemple c'est plutôt "des 13% de la population".


----------



## Startinov

Bonsoir,

Puis-je dire :  " 25 pour cent de mon projet est fait/te  .. "

Autrement dit : 25 pour cent masculin ou féminin ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Puisque _projet_ est masculin, c'est ce genre-là qui convient. Pourquoi voudriez-vous employer le féminin ?


----------



## Startinov

Merci Maître capello pour votre réponse..

parce que je pensais que l'accord doit être fait avec : *une partie* du projet .. c'est bel et bien *25% *qui est fait/e.. pas le projet.


----------



## janpol

25% de mon projet sont réalisés.
Un quart (1/4) de mon projet est réalisé.


----------



## Nicomon

D'accord avec janpol. 

Comme tu sembles vouloir insister sur le 25 %, je préfère le pluriel.  
Mais il ne serait pas fautif d'écrire :   _25 % de mon projet est réalisé._
Autre exemple :  _25 % de la récolte *est* perdu*e*_ ou _25 % de la récolte sont perd*us*._

Extrait de *cette page *de la BDL (on y trouve plusieurs exemples) : 





> Après l’expression d’une fraction ou d’un pourcentage suivi d'un complément, l'accord du verbe peut se faire au singulier ou au pluriel, selon le sens ou l’importance qu’on accorde à la proportion exprimée par la fraction ou le pourcentage, ou à l’ensemble exprimé par le complément.


  Une autre option serait de contourner le problème en écrivant :  _Mon projet est fait/réalisé à 25 %. _


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme il ne s'agit pas de 25 projets sur 100, mais du quart d'un seul projet, je trouve le singulier beaucoup plus logique :

_25 pour cent de mon projet *est* fait/réalisé._ 

Idem pour la récolte :

_25 % de la récolte *est* perdue._


----------



## Nicomon

Ben si c'était 25 projets sur 100, on écrirait : _ 25 pour cent de *mes* projet*s *sont faits/réalisés._

J'ai écrit : _Comme tu sembles vouloir insister sur le 25 %, je préfère le pluriel. _
Sans le pluriel, alors j'écrirais comme janpol a suggéré :  _Un quart de mon projet est... _

_25 % (des produits) de la récolte sont perdus.  _Si on sous-entend _produits... _le pluriel devient logique_.  _ Des deux exemples qui suivent, je préfère le premier.    


> _*Seuls* 60% de la production *sont destinés* à l'exportation_ (accord avec l'expression du pourcentage) ou
> _*Seule* 60% de la production *est destinée* à l'exportation_ (accord avec le complément).


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> Une autre option serait de contourner le problème en écrivant : _Mon projet est fait/réalisé* à 25 %*. _



Même sans vouloir éviter la difficulté de l'accord, c'est cette formule que je choisirais spontanément.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais en fait même : _J'ai fait/réalisé/effectué mon projet à 25 %_.
ou encore plus spontanément : _J'ai fait/réalisé/effectué le quart de mon projet_.

Mais bon, ça ne répond plus trop à la question grammaticale de ce fil…


----------



## Nicomon

J'avais pensé aussi à_  J'ai fait/réalisé.  _Mais cela sous-entend que je l'ai fait tout seul. 
Si « mon projet » est un projet de rénovation que je fais faire par d'autres... ça marche pas_. __ 
_
Autre exemple extrait de la BDL : 





> _ Un bon tiers de la récolte *a été perdu*. (On insiste sur la proportion perdue.)_


 Même chose pour un quart... j'accorderais avec _quart_ (masculin) et non _récolte_. 
Alors, avec un pourcentage, si je veux insister sur la proportion perdue... je mets le pluriel.


----------



## Maître Capello

> _Un bon tiers de la récolte *a été perdu*. (On insiste sur la proportion perdue.)_


Dans ce cas je ferais aussi l'accord avec _tiers_ plutôt qu'avec _récolte_ parce que la proportion (_tiers_) est un substantif. 

_Un bon *tiers* de la récolte a été perdu._

Mais ce n'est pas le cas de l'expression de pourcentage puisque l'on dit juste _25_, mais sans substantif (_25 % de la récolte_).


----------



## Nicomon

Que dire de cette autre phrase exemple ? 





> - Pour ce qui est du budget de l’année prochaine, 20 % seront réservés à l’achat de matériel informatique.


 Écrirais-tu  _20 % sera réservé _?  Moi, pas.  

_La récolte de maïs?  Ne m'en parlez pas...  25 % a été perdu/ perdu*e*_ ou  _25 % ont été perdus_ ?  Je continue de pencher pour le masculin pluriel. 


> Si le complément de la fraction ou du pourcentage est sous-entendu et qu'il est singulier, l'accord du verbe se fait avec l'expression de pourcentage ou la fraction, donc au masculin singulier pour les pourcentages inférieurs à 2 % et au masculin pluriel dans les autres cas.


  Mais bon, au risque de radoter, on peut toujours contourner en écrivant :   _Le fermier a perdu 25 % de sa récolte. _


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, je ferais l'accord avec le complément précédemment exprimé :

_Pour ce qui est du *budget* de l'année prochaine, 20 % [du *budget*] sera *réservé* à l'achat de matériel informatique.
La *récolte* de maïs ? Ne m'en parlez pas… 25 % [de la *récolte* de maïs] a été _*perdue*.

Je serais en fait même porté à mettre le masculin singulier dans ce dernier cas : _25 % de la récolte a été perd*u*_.

Il faut dire qu'en Suisse nous mettons facilement un article masculin singulier devant les pourcentages – ce qui est un helvétisme – à l'instar des fractions nominales (_*le* quart, *le* tiers, *le* centième,_ etc.) :_ *Le* 25 % de la récolte *est* perdu._ Nous assimilons en effet _*(le)* 25 %_ à _*le* quart_.


----------



## merquiades

Bonjour,
Je m'excuse si ce genre de question a déjà été posé récemment.  Si cela est le cas merci de m'orienter vers cette page afin d'éviter des répétitions.

Voici la phrase que je viens d'écrire:
Il faut dire que un bon 20% des étudiants ne viennent pas en cours toutes les semaines et certains d'entre eux ne s'y sont jamais présentés.

Je pense que dans un cas comme la phrase écrite ci-dessus le sujet est "20% des étudiants" et pour bien concorder le verbe avec ce sujet on devrait mettre le verbe au singulier.  Par contre, j'hésite beaucoup.  En fait, le verbe au pluriel me semble beaucoup plus naturel et c'est ce que je dirais spontanément.  Est-ce que par hasard les deux possibilités sont correctes ou uniquement le verbe au singulier?

Je vous remercie d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux accords sont envisageables selon le point de vue adopté. Pour plus de détails, voir cette page de la BDL.


----------



## merquiades

Merci beaucoup pour la page du BDL et aussi pour avoir fusionné les deux fils.


----------



## David Deschamps

Bonjour,

Je ne sais franchement pas quoi penser de cette phrase, trouvée dans un manuel de FLE :
'Entre 10 et 20% de l'addition doivent systématiquement être versés.'

En effet, pourquoi le pluriel s'impose ici ? La phrase devrait être au singulier à mon sens, car 'entre 10 et 20% de l'addition' représente un 'tout'.
D'autre part, ce 'tout' est au féminin (du fait de l'addition) ?

Belle journée !

David


----------



## OLN

Bonjour   David Deschamps_._

As-tu lu [le début de ce fil] ?

Je pense que_ 10% de X_ peut effectivement être considéré comme une part au singulier, et _une part entre 10 et 20%_ logiquement aussi, mais ce n'est pas comme ça que la phrase est formulée. On aurait pu dire "Une part comprise entre 10 et 20 % de l'addition / un pourcentage de l'addition compris entre 10 et 20 *doit* être..."

Je n'ai pas bien compris la question (si s'en est une) sur le féminin : veux-tu accorder _versés_ au féminin _(versées_) ?


----------



## David Deschamps

Oui, je pensais accorder 'versées' au féminin (du fait de 'addition')

Ou alors 'versée'


----------



## OLN

_Pour(-)cent _est un substantif masculin*. Ce sont entre 10 et 20% (peut-être 11, 15, ou 18%) de l'addition qui doivent être versés.

"L'addition" n'est pas le sujet du verbe et si je ne me trompe pas, "de l'addition" est un complément du nom. Qui plus est, avec _doivent_, le singulier est impossible.
Il faut en revanche accorder au féminin singulier  si on dit_ L'addition doit être versée _ou_ La part [de l'addition] qui doit être versée est entre x et y. _

Le reste est-il clair ?

* en raison de son étymologie, le mot ne prend pas toujours la marque du pluriel.


----------



## David Deschamps

Bonjour OLN,

Mais justement, selon ce web :
Banque de dépannage linguistique - Fraction et pourcentage
On peut faire l'accord sur le pourcentage  (ici 'entre 10 et 20% de l'addition') ou sur un ensemble exprimé par un complément (ici 'de l'addition')
Corroboré ici dans ce fil :
FR: X pour cent + accord du verbe (singulier / pluriel)

Alors, selon moi, on pourrait dire aussi :
"Entre 10 et 20% de l'addition doit systématiquement être versée."


----------



## OLN

La BDL propose par exemple l'illustration "Soixante-dix pour cent *des réponse*s ont été jugées valables" et les fils du forum ne la contredisent pas.
Je n'ai pas trouvé d'exemple avec _Entre.. et..._ % de..., mais on en trouve en ligne :
_- entre soixante et soixante-dix pourcents* de la population libérienne* [...] aurait été victime de..._​- _Entre 10 et 15 pourcents *de la population* répond aux critères du diagnostic du... _​ainsi que :
- _*entre dix et trente pourcents *de la population sont atteints de... _​​Je pense que tu as raison pour l'alternative :
_Entre 10 et 20% de l'addition doit systématiquement être versée_.​​Ton manuel de FLE dit-il effectivement que le pluriel s'impose ?

---------------
Pour ce qui est de la question sur l'accord au féminin, que je n'avais pas bien comprise :


David Deschamps said:


> Oui, je pensais accorder 'versées' au féminin (du fait de 'addition')
> Ou alors 'versée'


Un sujet et donc un accord au féminin pluriel 
_Entre 10 et 20% de l'addition doivent systématiquement être versées_.​sont pour moi grammaticalement incorrects. Soit on met verbe et p. passé au masc. pluriel (sujet réel : _les %_), soit on les met au fém. singulier (_l'addition_), mais on ne peut pas panacher les deux.


----------

